# Pda's / Pocket Pc's



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

How far have these things come?

I see them about a work among other places used for all sorts of 'paperwork' but am not up to speed on what they are called and the specs.

Any users amongst us?

Can they..

Outlook express for email

Web browser and online purchasing

Bluetooth to printer and PC, and use the PC's screen & keyboard etc

Take a standard SIM card on a mobile phone network

Hook up to any landline for internet use

Usual windows stuff

Phone/SMS

There is not much else I use my PC for other than the occasional letter and digi cam. Maybe it is time to go handheld.

Have you seen the virtual keyboard? Is that for real?

Thanks


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I bought an HP Jornada 720 a couple of years ago but I very rarely use it. It just sits there gathering dust.

It's got excellent connectivity with a built-in modem so, yes you can surf the web and send email, it has the "Windows Handheld 2000" operating system including the "pocket" versions of most of the MS-Office applications with which it's reasonably compatible (including Outlook). It has infra-red and a PC Card slot into which you could probably insert a network card or a bluetooth adaptor (although I haven't tried this). It's got good memory capacity and takes compact flash cards if you need to add more. I don't think you could attach a telephone sim card though but I know nowt about mobile phones so maybe there's a way. I have some astronomy software on it that can control my telescope which is pretty cool.

On the whole though it's nowhere near as useful as a laptop or a PC and the performance is nothing like as good. It's only really useful if you need ultra-portability. I should probably have saved my money, but I guess things have probably moved on since then.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Rich

Sounds like we are getting there but not there yet. The fact that you have one and use something else speaks volumes.

I've been thinking about that virtual keyboard, and why not have a virtual screen too?

I think I'll just mail Bill.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Is the virtual keyboard you've seen that infra-red/laser thingamy?







I'd not heard of it before but just had a quick look on the web. I must say I'm sceptical. I can't see how it can possibly work unless you adapt _your_ typing to suit _it_ which I imagine would be extremely difficult.

For example, I can't really type properly as a trained typist would, I've just developed my own two, three or sometimes four-fingered hap-hazard typing technique over the years. And when you take into account different sizes and shapes of hands plus the possibility of nail varnish, rings, watches etc. getting in the way, I can't see it being terribly reliable. Voice Recognition software probably has more potential as then you don't need a keyboard at all. I'd love to try it though to see if it really does work!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Is the virtual keyboard you've seen that infra-red/laser thingamy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have IBM Via Voice. That was quite reliable.

I have tried numerous PDAs, too many to choose from. I'm now happy with the phone I have. It has Windows Mobile built in, the lot. I even talk to my friend on it in Texas via MSN.

SPV C500


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Pic

http://shop.orange.co.uk/shop/show/handset...spv_c500/detail


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

As far as the HP Jordana is concerned, where it comes into it's own is software development, i.e. writing your own applications.However this is a very small market. Having said that I am starting a small collection of PDA/ handhelds and yes I know I am a very sad person.

tom


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> I am starting a small collection of PDA/ handhelds


Too bad I didn't know that sooner. I gave a Psion 3 and loads of software and accessories (all boxed with manuals) to a jumble sale a couple of weeks ago. If I'd known, you could have had them. Never mind, maybe next time


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

O well, as it happens I have a MX5 in intensive care at the moment with a broken screen cable, so spares for 3 would have been handy.

tom


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

I've used Psion 3, 5mx and now on HP Ipaq 5550. 5mx was by far the best but no longer supported by our corporate IS so I can't synchronise dairies, backup contacts etc. Also it doesn't have bluetooth and connecting to anything that just has USB is awkward - hence the move to HP.

The HP is ok, but has no built in keyboard, I can't get on with the transcriber software, and the batteries don't last long. But I can use it as an in-car GPS/navigator, a music store/player (with extra memory), as well as handling emails, simple documents and the like. The bluetooth is good, it'll link to a home network easily. Too easily in fact, I found myself linked to my neighbour's yesterday!

But being Microsoft it does crash regularly (can't they get anything to work?).

We're probably 3 years away from an affordable PDA that will substitute for the functionality I get from my laptop/mobile phone.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks like Your phone has most of the features I want, Closer anyway than a PDA. I,m wondering how you navigate through all that. has it a joystick or something?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Looks like Your phone has most of the features I want, Closer anyway than a PDA. I,m wondering how you navigate through all that. has it a joystick or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me David?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes Paul, Sorry. I was a bit







last night and forget about the other 620 members.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Yes Paul, Sorry. I was a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I feel so exclusive


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Had a very rare reason to use my HP Jornada 720 today so thought I'd take a quick snap of it. It's got a nice screen and keyboard but it's just that little bit too bulky to carry around in a shirt or jacket pocket as I used to to with my old Psion 3. So, it generally just sits around gathering dust


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was going to buy a Jornada a while back.

Here's another of Paul's wacky ideas, but no harm in wondering.

Would there be anyway I could run my mobile off my wireless broadband instead of its own modem? Just a though.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I know there are enterprise-level devices designed to integrate mobile technology with your network but I don't know of anything available for "home" use. It's not really my area though so er,


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

If you ever want to get rid, just let me know.

tom


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Had a very rare reason to use my HP Jornada 720 today so thought I'd take a quick snap of it. It's got a nice screen and keyboard but it's just that little bit too bulky to carry around in a shirt or jacket pocket as I used to to with my old Psion 3. So, it generally just sits around gathering dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that have built in modem Rich, making it totally independant?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Does that have built in modem Rich, making it totally independant?


It does yes.

Hopefully these scans of the various connectors and hardware features are just about readable:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Just about









Don't think that one I had had one. Mind you it's not _totally_ independent - silly me. Doesn't take a Sim card does it?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I just saw the modem cable in the pic.

I'll get my coat


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Ha all,

A bit late to this but I use a Palm Tungsten T , bluetooth with my phone, internet, SMS, email. Links with my computer via a stand and you can edit excel and word documents. send pictures with email. Real player on expansion card.. I have a keyboard that folds up to the same size. Ideal for travelling around , fits easy in jeans rear pocket in its aluminium case. wouldn't be without it now.










Sorry real bad rushed picture.

Paul D


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Ha all,

A bit late to this but I use a Palm Tungsten T , bluetooth with my phone, internet, SMS, email. Links with my computer via a stand and you can edit excel and word documents. send pictures with email. Real player on expansion card.. I have a keyboard that folds up to the same size. Ideal for travelling around , fits easy in jeans rear pocket in its aluminium case. wouldn't be without it now.



> @Paul, When you go online or want to send a mail, do you have to even touch your phone, does it happen automatically as long as the two are within the bluetooth range?
> 
> This is getting close
> 
> ...


Are you bothered what network you are on?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Had a very rare reason to use my HP Jornada 720 today so thought I'd take a quick snap of it. It's got a nice screen and keyboard but it's just that little bit too bulky to carry around in a shirt or jacket pocket as I used to to with my old Psion 3. So, it generally just sits around gathering dust
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich,

I need that, no I want one.







I can't carry my old laptop to work any more (bad back). So, I need a handheld to access the internet at work via dial up.

The mean sod's don't even have intranet on our system.









They are FAR too mean to let us have internet access.
















A handheld with a 56k modem built in would be a Godsend to me and my customer's. It might even make some business for my tight aresed company.









Oh, well.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@David, the phone stays in my pocket or on the table. it doesn't have to be in line of sight. As you say as long as the blue tooth is in range it works. The keyboard though has to be plugged into the machine. The keyboard is what really makes it. the digitiser pad is Ok, works well but the keyboard means data input is so easy.

Good luck,

Paul D


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That Palm Tungsten T looks awesome Paul!

HP used to do a Jornada 928 that was a PDA and a phone combined. You could get a separate keyboard for it too. I'm not 100% sure, but I think that HP may have stopped doing the Jornada range since they bought Compaq and now only market the iPAQ range. It wouldn't surprise me if one of the new iPAQ's does something similar though.

Stan - I just had a quick look at eBay. There are loads of Jornadas similar to mine there and at <Â£100 they seem to fetch a fraction of the price I paid direct from HP (Â£750 when it was the new kid on the block







) The PDA's with built-in keyboards are pretty much out of vogue at the moment so I guess there are some real bargains to be had!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Had a very rare reason to use my HP Jornada 720 today so thought I'd take a quick snap of it.Â It's got a nice screen and keyboard but it's just that little bit too bulky to carry around in a shirt or jacket pocket as I used to to with my old Psion 3.Â So, it generally just sits around gathering dust
> ...


Stan

What does your company do, apart from zapping the will to live out of its employees?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Thought some of you may be interested in having a play with this:










It's a Psion 3a Emulator for the PC! Works just like the real thing. It uses three directories (A,B,M) and the old DOS _subst_ command to mimic the Psion's three drives. If you have any other Psion software you can install it into one of these directories and the emulator will run that too. As you can see from the picture, I have some important databases like "Beer" and "Movies" installed in the "A" Drive









As far as I know though, it'll only run under 16-bit DOS 6.x or below and not under anything like Win9.x or above. Probably only real saddos like me still have a DOS/Win3.x system running









Anyway, if want to have a play and try and get it running or just want it as a curiosity you can download it HERE


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rich,

I'm going to take a look on that place, though I have just commited to buy a very nice watch.









Paul,

My company sells technology but doesn't like to buy any.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Rich,
> 
> I'm going to take a look on that place, though I have just commited to buy a very nice watch.
> 
> ...


I gathered. Tight wads R Us?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I've always liked the Psion 3a's. Still got one and use it quite often. I've had a couple of pda's but can't get on with the things. I'd rather use a Filofax.......


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Garry do you still have the instruction bbok for your 3a? If so I would be glad of a copy thanks.

Tom


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Tom,

I've got a feeling I may still have it. I'll have a look later and if I find it I'll post it to you.........


----------

